# Anyone hear of  blue voda web publisher



## bestpics (Nov 15, 2007)

A company called vodahost has a web publiisher call blue voda. Has anyone every heard of this company. Is it anygood. Are there any problems with the web publishing software. I saw a video and it looks easy to use. I was wondering if any one has any info on this company and it's software


----------



## Rapid (Nov 18, 2007)

looks untrustworthy to me.

i downloaded the application, but never used it because it was so crap


----------

